# Football Jersedrys??????



## smith316 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi, I have some people wanting bling football jerseys, anyone have any idea where I can get the blank ones for cheap? Have googled it and the ones it came up with are very expensive.
Thanks


----------



## analandry (May 23, 2011)

I have been looking for the same thing. The ones I'm looking for aren't mesh they are the shiny material (drawing a blank as to technical name right now). I know they have them b/c they sell at Wally World sometimes. I have found ladies mesh street cut jerseys but I don't think you could rhinestone the mesh? If I'm wrong, please let me know b/c I'll start with those!!

Anyone know?


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

I've seen some football jerserys at Stile Industries in Phoenix that are both standard non mesh jerseys and some with bling around the name. Email paul@paulgruberdesign.com he will tell you what they can do.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Try Augusta Sportswear


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Teamwork has them in youth and adult up to 4x in a ton of colors. 

Teamwork Athletic Apparel | Adult Overtime Football Jersey


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

I think Badger also carries them.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

To buy from wholesale manufacturers you'll need a re-sellers permit. Otherwise you're going to pay retail prices. Your best bet might be going to a sporting goods shop and ask them to purchase them for you. It should be less expensive than just buying them off the shelf.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

smith316 said:


> Hi, I have some people wanting bling football jerseys, anyone have any idea where I can get the blank ones for cheap? Have googled it and the ones it came up with are very expensive.
> Thanks


Please let me know if you still need ladies jerseys. I have found a supplier, but I'm sure they will want you to purchase a large quantity. Send me a message and I may be able to go in with you to purchase and get a really good price ( I have a resellers permit). Or anyone else for that matter. I've added a photo of the jerseys. They come in Black, white, red, maroon, blue, purple, yellow, dark green, royal and navy
 Oh, and they are blank of course.


----------



## mbsportsgear (Apr 30, 2010)

Youre probably referring to "dazzle" fabric. You can buy from TeamworkAthletic, alleson sportswear, augusta sportswear, and A4.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

mbsportsgear said:


> Youre probably referring to "dazzle" fabric. You can buy from TeamworkAthletic, alleson sportswear, augusta sportswear, and A4.


Yea, the shiny stuff is called dazzle. The sites that you mehtioned, are they fan or women's jerseys, or jerseys not for pads? (I'm looking for the same thing too), like the picture I posted. Or do they only sell football jerserseys for pads?
Thanks


----------



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

We use the Augusta jerseys for heat press but my husband says they can not be blinged out due to the micro hole in the polyester. We've instead used holograph or glitter vinyl to get the bling effect.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

jgraffixx said:


> We use the Augusta jerseys for heat press but my husband says they can not be blinged out due to the micro hole in the polyester. We've instead used holograph or glitter vinyl to get the bling effect.


yes, that was my intention also. I have one I purchased for my daughter with the glitter vinyl. I want to be able to stone the names on the top of the back of them.
So, what is their minimum order requirement? That's what I'm concerned about. They have no contact information. I filled out their reseller form and have not heard anything from them.


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

We bling the augusta jerseys. Just make sure your stones are atleast ss10 and use a teflon sheet or pad in side the jersey.


----------



## BHD (Oct 31, 2007)

*we have successfully blinged out the Augusta jersey pictured for an wedding party. Used SS10 stones and they worked fine! I know that they sell the solid style jersey at both TSC and SSActivewear if that helps and sell by the piece. Names on the top on the dazzle part, and the design on the mesh.*


----------



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

jasmynn said:


> yes, that was my intention also. I have one I purchased for my daughter with the glitter vinyl. I want to be able to stone the names on the top of the back of them.
> So, what is their minimum order requirement? That's what I'm concerned about. They have no contact information. I filled out their reseller form and have not heard anything from them.


There is no minimum order if you're a wholesaler. If you are planning on blinging/heat pressing to sell to the public, I would however recommend buying in bulk as the shipping will eat you alive. My husband and I are coming off our first football season selling these and though they were GREAT sellers, the constant ordering cut into our profits BIG TIME.


----------



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

odil1372 said:


> We bling the augusta jerseys. Just make sure your stones are atleast ss10 and use a teflon sheet or pad in side the jersey.


Thanks for the info. My jerseys sold big time this year but I know my ladies would LOVE it if I could bling them out with rhinestones. Can't wait to try the ss10 stones.


----------



## jgraffixx (May 13, 2011)

BHD said:


> *we have successfully blinged out the Augusta jersey pictured for an wedding party. Used SS10 stones and they worked fine! I know that they sell the solid style jersey at both TSC and SSActivewear if that helps and sell by the piece. Names on the top on the dazzle part, and the design on the mesh.*


Do you by chance have a photo of the blinged out jersey?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I have done them also with 10ss stones and have had no problems with the stones coming off.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Great to know. Thank you all.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

In your experiences, is it cheaper to use glitter vinyl or stones? I know Glitter vinyl isn't cheap either.
I got 10 feet of the specialty glitter vinyl from Specialty Graphics for $55.70
Does anyone one know of a more econoic vinyl that compares?


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

Personally, I think its cheaper to use stones. But, I buy large quantities and have stencils made so I don't have to set stones by hand.

We've also used the Deco Sparkle material on the jerseys and those look awesome. You can try using the antique silver if you want a cheaper foil type look. It's shiner than gray but not as sparkly as foil but its a lowcost way to add a bit of jazz to the design.

Just charge your customer for whatever they want. If they want rhinestones or glitter, charge accordingly. If they balk at the price, offer them regular vinyl.


----------

